# Phil Anselmo? WTF?



## audibleE (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to do it. I had a spurt of creativity and it just happened. By using my photoshop skills I have created...

*Phpock*(aka Phil Anselmo)






Original image located at: Down Pics


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 27, 2007)

lolololol u fuckin joker


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Nats (Sep 27, 2007)

do something to that girls eyebrows while you're at it. they're terrible


----------



## Leon (Sep 27, 2007)

he still looks like a whiny punk, but maybe even moreso now


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 27, 2007)

damn anselmo is ugly


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 27, 2007)

fuck phil!!!


----------



## Korbain (Sep 27, 2007)

lol phils a god


----------



## Hellbound (Sep 28, 2007)

Man he looks like shit. He needs a happy pill or something. I've never scene his tattoos closeup before.......



Beauty and the beast....


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 28, 2007)

Christ, he just looks... ill


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 28, 2007)

For once he is actually healthy as hell, last time i saw him live he was drinkin coffee onstage. I get to see Down in 6 days!!! and its only down, no openers! wooo hoooo!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 28, 2007)

Coffee? haha good on him. I guess if u've died and come back to life then it's time to calm down


----------



## Variant (Sep 28, 2007)

muffgoat said:


> For once he is actually healthy as hell, last time i saw him live he was drinkin coffee onstage. I get to see Down in 6 days!!! and its only down, no openers! wooo hoooo!



Wow, he's gone all Mike Muir... but hey, nothing wrong with it, if it's what you need to keep healthy, sane, and alive. Kudos for getting on the wagon.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 28, 2007)

He doesn't look too well for my taste


----------



## Juliedoolie (Oct 19, 2008)

Leon said:


> he still looks like a whiny punk, but maybe even moreso now


I was just at a web forum at souled out music i think that is what it is but the link is here SouleD Out | Life's Too Short Not To and they have a thread started about this cock sucker, the chick over there wrote lyrics for him is what it said and she says he is a dick! i absolutely love the troll-like ears, suits him perfectly!


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wolfster (Oct 19, 2008)

compared to how he has looked in the past hes looking pretty good id say.


----------



## sami (Oct 19, 2008)

audibleE said:


> *Phpock*(aka Phil Anselmo)



Ahahahaha!! I remember seeing the original when Down III was released. good job mang


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 19, 2008)

Juliedoolie said:


> I was just at a web forum at souled out music i think that is what it is but the link is here SouleD Out | Life's Too Short Not To and they have a thread started about this cock sucker, the chick over there wrote lyrics for him is what it said and she says he is a dick! i absolutely love the troll-like ears, suits him perfectly!


 What?! A metal head thats an asshole?! Fuck! That _never_ happens!

Seriously, she probably wasnt used to his sense of humor or something. Its a rough business.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 20, 2008)

one of the locals


----------



## Amelie (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha yep, I saw him for the first time at Down in Australia about a week and a half ago. He was a lot shorter than I expected but has huge arms! 

He just seemed like an angry kid. I'm glad he's sober tho..

In terms of the actual performance, people were mongs. Not enough cheering, lots of young dudes, the guys even said 'well hey we gotta go now, yeah.. uhh we're gonna go' just to get a response and stillllll no love. 

Damn stoner crowd! And damn young people who just stare, no noise, no emotion.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 21, 2008)

first time i met him i was like 15 and was in a local store here and saw him, i said "nice tats man" not even knowing it was phil anselmo and he was like "thanks brother" and got his shit and left. my friend goes "did you know that was phil from pantera???" i laughed and said no. he's a cool guy, everyone rags on him for being an asshole, but hell, if he's good at if why not. he was never an ass hole to me and i like every music project he was in so :shrugs:


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder when those catipillers above her eyes are going to turn into butterflies.


----------



## estabon37 (Oct 22, 2008)

Can we stop mocking the woggy girl? Jesus guys, us big eyebrowed types can't help that shit! Poor girl probably has to spend too much time plucking her tongue to concentrate on her eyebrows.


----------



## Loz (Oct 24, 2008)

He needs to cut his hair!


----------



## dougsteele (Oct 25, 2008)

Phil's cute and will always make me swoon.


----------



## sami (Oct 28, 2008)

Phil Anselmo Interview Video


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2008)

Loz said:


> He needs to cut his hair!



...and go to school, and get a job.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 28, 2008)

Delete this


----------



## Leon (Oct 28, 2008)

DrewsifStalin, that's taking things a little too far, bro. ease off these types of comments in the future.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## B Lopez (Oct 28, 2008)

Nick said:


> seen this pic like a year ago. if your saying youv just done it i think your telling non truths!!



That first post was made a year ago.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2008)

soooooooooo i look like a fool!!!


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2008)

snap


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leon said:


> DrewsifStalin, that's taking things a little too far, bro. ease off these types of comments in the future.


hhhaha dude I didnt mean it. sorry if tha was too harsh.


----------



## Leon (Oct 29, 2008)

i wouldn't say harsh as much as i would crass. wishing death on a musician, no matter how much they suck, just isn't cool. just ask his former bandmates.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 30, 2008)

God he is one dour looking motherfucker!


----------



## dougsteele (Oct 31, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> Man, I miss Pantera.......



I do too. I partially blame ole' sourpuss for Dime's demise.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 31, 2008)

Man, i miss Dime....


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 2, 2008)

way out of line. sorry. i was angry at the time writing it


----------



## Harry (Nov 2, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> God he is one dour looking motherfucker!


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Nov 2, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> I do too. I partially blame ole' sourpuss for Dime's demise.



It's no one's fault besides the man who pulled the trigger. The break up of Pantera could have actually been a good thing in the long run. I did quite like Damage Plan.


----------



## sami (Nov 3, 2008)

Honestly I didn't like Steel. Uplift was the only song that I thought was okay on it. I think it all started with Phil's back problems. If he didn't have that, things woulda been a lot different today.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 3, 2008)

DrewsifStalin said:


> fucking douche shot dime because he said dime broke up pantera. phil should have died instead. That's harsh as shit, but dime was far better.



dude, PLEASE stop with this deathwish-shit. thats not "harsh", its just stupid. why do you want him to die? because "dime was far better" ??? i mean what the fuck, he didnt kill your whole family or something, so i dont think you REALLY want him to die, and if you dont mean it - dont write it and keep it to yourself.


----------



## Necky379 (Nov 3, 2008)

when i went to see down phil was cool as hell. he accepted every piece of artwork and demo the crowd gave him with thanks, broke up a fight, stopped the guy that started the fight from getting taken away by security, and shook hands with me and my younger friend. that meant a lot to that kid, me too. btw i saw the newest video and it looks like part of it was filmed at that show (toads place, new haven), anybody know where it was filmed?


----------



## winterlover (Nov 4, 2008)

it was filmed here in new orleans i'm sure...












or it should have been 

"cause LSD aint what it used to be to me" classic

god i love down bra, jesus they're good. i might like them more than pantera! oh snap!


----------

